# Which late night NYC radio program used Mozart's Eine kleine Nachtmusik as a theme?



## dnardi

Which late night NYC radio program used Mozart's Eine kleine Nachtmusik (Small Night Music) as a theme back in the 1960's and 70's? Was it on WQXR?


----------



## Hazel

dnardi said:


> Which late night NYC radio program used Mozart's Eine kleine Nachtmusik (Small Night Music) as a theme back in the 1960's and 70's? Was it on WQXR?


WQXR? I saw a comment about this but was not able to get into the web site. The introduction simply said the writer had heard Eine Kleine Nachtmusik used as a theme on Radio WQXR some years ago. Maybe you can search further with this piece of information?


----------

